# Eldar Harlequin and Wraithguard list



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Hey, I've been debating getting a new army on sunday (aswell as the new 6th ed rulebook) and after a week of discussion, have pretty much come down to Eldar, and whilst I originally made that decision on it wanting to be a painting army, I also want it to be able to stand it's own in 1500 pt tourney conditions.

I don't have a copy of the codex atm (second purchase on sunday) so I can't reference stat's that arent on the GW website.

I was hoping to include Harlequins, and then either Wraithguard or Dire Avengers, witht he rest of the list being totally up in the air.

Any suggestions/help?

Thanks,

Jormungandr


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Seriously, no-one can help?
:/


----------



## CrimsonWalrus15 (Jun 30, 2012)

Though the craft-world brethren are not my specialty (I much prefer the sadistic ones :3), I suggest that you make your list a wraithguard list. Both tough and durable (quite possibly the same thing), they have some serious firepower. Using the wave serpent to put the guard into, then suicide it at a tank or other suitable target. Out pop the Wraiths, and your foe is now a stream of atoms. Even better, have a wraith lord or two, spice things up.
Your only problem is the fact you will have to rely on your warlocks and far-seers quite heavily, and without transport the wraithguard are as slow as a dinosaur in tar. However, I don't see this as a problem if you have Harley's in your list, so don't worry about it.

But, I'm no expert. I just try.


----------

